# I can finally tell!!!!!!!!!!!



## nermal71 (May 13, 2011)

This has been totally KILLING ME!!!! But as many of you know I have homeschooled all 3 of my sons for the past 6 years. I have watched my oldest go on to college. I have watched my middle son start the process to go into the Navy.....and now my youngest, my baby, my 17y/o son has given me permission to brag about his secret. Come spring of 2012 my son will be a published author. He is officially under contract with a publishing company to publish his first novel. This a dream for him that has been in the workings since he was probably 12y/o. He started back in January with sending the manuscript to different publishing companies. Then he received an answer from one as a rejection. Then he got an acceptance and we have spent the past 2 months doing the contract deal, attornies, etc. I am sooo proud of him!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 13, 2011)

:clapping: Bravo!


----------



## nermal71 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not a proud mama am I?


----------



## Luv Buns (May 13, 2011)

Thats awesome!! Congrats to him (and his proud momma)! I'm so glad he was able to accomplish his dream! I always wanted to be a writer but my grammer stinks. lol. Thats so cool for him. Way to go!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 13, 2011)

Way to go! You'll have to tell us when it is published to we can read it. Do you know if it will be available on Kindle (I don't buy paper books anymore)/


----------



## nermal71 (May 13, 2011)

Not sure yet on the kindle.


----------



## furriestfriends (May 13, 2011)

Awwwwsomee bunny binkies all around:great::dutch


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 13, 2011)

Woo! Way to go! :highfive:


----------



## pamnock (May 13, 2011)

I'll be first in line to buy a signed copy! Let us know when the book is available!


----------



## TinysMom (May 13, 2011)

Aw come on....you gotta tell us a bit more about the book.

What genre? Any idea when it will be published?

I'm so happy for you & your son & your whole family!


----------



## nermal71 (May 13, 2011)

It's Christian Fantasy....like he says kind of sounds weird...but it basically means its child friendly. Nothing in it that you wouldn't want your child to see. It is for young adult mainly. It will be out in Spring of 2012. As to what it's about LOL...he won't let me read it till its published. He's a good kid. I'm proud of all 3 boys. This is just such a shocker still. I freaked out when we got the phone call several months ago. I thought he was gonna pass out when he heard the voice mail msg. He now has alot of work ahead of him. He was supposed to start taking college classes in the fall but will be holding off on it because of everything with this. He will wait till the book is out to start college.


----------



## TinysMom (May 14, 2011)

Frequently that genre has trilogies or series....is it going to be part of a trilogy?

I'm so excited for him. I'll have to keep an eye out for it when it comes out. (I used to be a book reviewer and sometimes I actually miss it - like NOW!)


----------



## nermal71 (May 14, 2011)

LOL he is hoping it will be a series. He has I think one more book written and 2 more outlined. Whether or not they let him go with it will be dependant upon sales. We were laughing yesterday as we talked in the car and he said "You know mom aren't you glad you put up with all my notebooks?" I am not kidding when I say this kid has probably hundreds of spiral notebooks...and they used to drive me nuts. But I put up with them and in answer to his question....Yes I'm glad I did :O)


----------



## jujub793 (May 14, 2011)

Congrats!! I can see you are a very proud mama as you have every reason to be :highfive:


----------



## myheart (May 16, 2011)

I am so happy for your family!! :biggrin2: Job well done, Mom!! Sounds like your kids have their ducks, bunnies, goaties, and any other critter in a row. I am able to see why you are so proud of your babies. 

Do tell us more about the book when you are able to!  Sounds like it will be a fun read.


----------



## BSAR (May 18, 2011)

Congrats to him! That is awesome! I write stories as well and hope that one of mine will eventually be published!


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 19, 2011)

That's great! Congrats! I loved homeschooling my sons, with me working nights it really helped with my schedule plus we did a lot more together and grew closer. LOVED IT!


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 19, 2011)

That's great! Congrats! I loved homeschooling my sons, with me working nights it really helped with my schedule plus we did a lot more together and grew closer. LOVED IT!


----------



## nermal71 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all. He's been a bit of a grump the last few days as he started his reworking of some of it. And he seems to think he's now above doing chores....mom set him straight on that one really quick LOL. I can't wait. I will definitely let everyone know as the date gets closer.


----------

